
Zuckerberg makes $3B in one day as Facebook stock surges - prateekj
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/zuckerberg-makes-3b-one-day-facebook-stock-surges-2D12023691
======
CompleteMoron2
wow! that's incredible. Well FB is making money now that its just old people
on it.

He is a permanent fixture on the global investment scene.

start pitching

